# 311 Receiver & New Purple Card



## DavidRobert (Apr 6, 2008)

Some weeks back there were comments about the purple security card.
SInce I have a recent 311 replacement that never had a card- I was surprised to get a purple card in the mail. 

Instructions could have been clearer, since my 311 never had a card to begin with, I assumed that one used the card to update the security code then remove and toss the card. No where does DISH tell you to keep the card in the receiver. WHen I removed it- everything stopped ( of course)

The main thing I liked about the 311 was no security card issues, now thats a potential issue.
If the HDTV prices ever drop, instead of increasing many hundreds of dollars,
then I'll upgrade to DISH HD.

I find this form very useful and friendly people. Just thought I'd pass along my purple card experience.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Your 311 had an internal smartcard; inserting a standard smartcard in the slot overrides the built-in card, but yes, it must remain in the receiver.

Dish will be changing to a new encryption system soon, which requires all receivers have an updated smartcard in order to decode it. Eastern Arc customers are already using the system for some of their content.


----------

